# Left handed EMT pants?



## wwfd172 (Mar 13, 2016)

im looking for some left handed Emt pants if there is even such thing. Does anybody know where I can find some?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2016)

What does that even mean?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2016)

My pants are ambidextrous... ?


----------



## wwfd172 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm left handed. I'm trying to find a pair of left handed Emt pants (scissor, etc on left leg).


----------



## wwfd172 (Mar 13, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> My pants are ambidextrous... ?


What are they?


----------



## Tigger (Mar 13, 2016)

5.11 and Blauer have the scissor thing on both sides...


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 13, 2016)

You know you can still remove scissors from your pocket with your non-dominant hand, right? You don't have to use pockets on only one side of your pants....


----------



## wwfd172 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes I know. I have a pair of ****ies right now. I would just like to have it on my left side of possible


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2016)

5.11 brand PDU pants.  The 5.11 ems pants also have the scissors loops on both sides.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 13, 2016)

I feel like this was a set up from an FTO or something. Did they tell you to go refill the blinker fluid on the ambulance too?

But yes. I'm right handed, but keep my shears on my left. 5.11s work.


----------



## Martyn (Mar 13, 2016)

Mine are unisex...


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm still looking for a left handed turkey baster myself.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 13, 2016)

Kevinf said:


> I'm still looking for a left handed turkey baster myself.


Ned Flanders is the man to diddily ask!


----------



## Bullets (Mar 21, 2016)

I send my rookies looking for a left handed blood pressure cuff

I also like that the forum censor "****ies"


----------



## BlauerMfg (Apr 19, 2016)

Our Medic Response Trousers seem to work well for lefties.

http://www.blauer.com/medic-response-trousers-8828.html


----------



## res1551cue (Jul 30, 2016)

At first glance this looked as though it was trick question. I used to send temp warehouse workers looking for left handed vice grips. Like others have said, Blauer and 5.11 are my top picks


----------



## paemtstan (Jul 30, 2016)

My 5.11 taclites have the same shears loop and cargo pockets on both sides....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StCEMT (Jul 30, 2016)

I must be all kinds of backwards. Righty and keep my shears on the left....to be fair, I just dont want it scratching my phone screen in my right pocket.


----------

